# Band Saw



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

So I think I'm going to try to get the wife to let me buy a new band saw. I have an old rockwell 10" but I dont use it much because it doesnt cut straight. The blade drifts something awful so I use it for trimming pen blanks and making scrap wood for my chiminea. I have tried tuning it but I think it needs too many new parts. It's one of those things that I dont know how much I'll use since I dont use the one I have. But that's because its awful so I may fall in love with a new one. It even cuts a pen blank at a slant.

I have had my eye on the 14" rikon because it seems like a good value.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020041/18855/Rikon-14-Deluxe-Bandsaw.aspx

Any thoughts? 14" seems like a standard middle of the road size, would I regret not getting an 18"?

David


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

For a home hobby shop a 14" is all you should need. 

I don't know about the saw you listed. I just ordered a new Grizzly G0555P 14", a riser kit, and the mobile base. All together with shipping it cost $650. It comes with the fence, roller bearing blade guides, miter gauge and 4" dust collection. It should be here sometime next week... The only thing missing is a work lamp that I can add to it real easy.

The machine you're looking at costs more than the Grizzly BEFORE shipping charges. If you can afford it at the price, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have purchased that very saw from woodcraft. It works GREAT!
Also purchased the 18" for re sawing Rikon saws are very nice IMAO.
Lee


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback I've had my eye on that saw for a while now. I purchased a jet for my dad on behalf of my mother and the Rikon seemed like a better value for him because it came with so much more but she didnt want to spend the extra 100 bucks.

David


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

Bought the Rikon yesterday, here are my first impressions. 

Its heavy (also still in the box!)


----------



## EJTibbetts (Jan 29, 2011)

I just bought a Rikon 10" and so far I'm very happy with it. Let us know how the Rikon 14" works out. I believe when tax return comes around I'll get the 14"


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought the rikon 14" with my tax return plus a couple of other machines. My wife thought it was my turn to spend money and I done my best to do that.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Woodmaster123 said:


> I bought the rikon 14" with my tax return plus a couple of other machines. My wife thought it was my turn to spend money and I done my best to do that.


I am also very good at this when permitted!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

So, I didn't get the Rikon :-(

I recently came across this and was wondering, if you guys thought it was worth $350 or I should offer less?

14" Woodworking Bandsaw. Jet jbs-14cs, 1 horsepower, 115 volt 
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/3061995071.html

Thanks,

David


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Jet is like Grizzly in that they have been Asian importers their entire history so unlike companies that used to make tools here and outsourced the Grizzly and Jet stuff has gotten BETTER over the years. That is a relatively old Jet so not equal to current quality, but if it is in good shape and runs well it will be fine. That said I think the price is pretty high that price isn;t much different than what it sold for new. $250 would be top end for me assuming it runs well.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

IMHO that's a tad on the High Side! :thumbdown:
I bought a 2 yr old Delta 14" for $250. I think that's about all I'd pay for that saw as well.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I told him I was interested in the $250 area but he says he's holding firm.

I dont really *need* it, I have just been waiting for a good deal to snag one, so I can pass if its not worth it.

David


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

djonesax said:


> I told him I was interested in the $250 area but he says he's holding firm.
> David


It sounds like he is original owner that paid a lot for his BS and wants to get a premium for the Jet name since he paid the premium. Most likely if he is patient he will something close to what he is asking.

So for a little over $100 + shipping you can get a brand new Grizzly, or you can pay this guy something close to his inflated price and have an ok BS. As it has been pointed out since this is an older Asian BS it won't have some of the new features offered with new or late model BS. Thus you might want to consider a Harbor Freight / Central Machinery BS. They are cheap and get the job done if properly setup. You can had better guides, blades, and have a decent BS. 

Check these out
Central Machinery BS $40 

Band Saw, 14in - $225 (Conover, NC)
This one is over priced $50-75.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to keep reviving this old thread but the saga continues... So the guy wanting 350 has lowered is price to 300 now.. Im sure if I wait long enough he'll be in the ball park.

My dad called me this morning and told me he's selling his band saw and for me to make him an offer before buying one elsewhere. I purchased his at my mothers request for fathers day a couple years ago. It is a Jet 14" enclosed base with a mobile stand. I'm thinking I paid $650 for it new at woodcraft. He added the base later.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2002049/22892/jet-14-closed-base-bandsaw-model-jwbs14cs.aspx

Honestly I was looking to be in the $250 area on a used saw but this is a newer saw and hardly used and I want to be fair obviously since it's family.

Any ideas on a fair offer?

Thanks,

David


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Since you bought it for him originally he'd probably feel funny asking much for it.

To get around this you might ask your Mom if Dad has a new interest or has mentioned wanting to buy something lately.

You could base your offer on that info and either offer the cash or buy what he wants and do a trade.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

jharris2 said:


> Since you bought it for him originally he'd probably feel funny asking much for it.
> 
> To get around this you might ask your Mom if Dad has a new interest or has mentioned wanting to buy something lately.
> 
> You could base your offer on that info and either offer the cash or buy what he wants and do a trade.


I just picked it up and was paid back. I didnt actually buy it. Im not looking for a great deal, I was just wondering what a fair price for a 2 year old lightly used band saw was.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

My benchmark on used machines is half the price new. Obviously that's just a starting point as some are in better shape than others. I'd say the max he could get on the open market is about $400 but he might have to be patient and market it well. Without any more information (so something of a shot in the dark) I'd say a fair price for you is $300.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, I can finally put this thread to rest after two years of searching for a deal on a saw, I have finally picked one up! at $400 I didn't get the best deal in the world but I am happy with what I paid and got to meet new experienced woodworker. I swear woodworkers must be the nicest of all the professions. It's an older Blue 14" Jet with the enclosed base. Paint looked excellent, table had been resurfaced and treated and it was already set up perfectly. It also had the riser block and had been upgraded with ball bearing guides versus the standard friction block which was included also. I got 5 or 6 sharp blades with it as well. I also picked up a kreg fence, and resaw guide for $75 both new in the boxes. Was a good saturday 

Thanks for all the feedback on the many saws I've been asking questions about.

David


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Call me insane.
Go find an OLD 12" Craftsman Saw-Sander.
Up it to 1 horse,,, 1725 is best. Put some urethane tires on and a "stabilizer" from Carter.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would tune up the 10" Rockwell so it would cut true. I don't think you would gain enough going to 14" to be worth the expense.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> If it were me I would tune up the 10" Rockwell so it would cut true. I don't think you would gain enough going to 14" to be worth the expense.


The 10" Rockwell and the 14" Jet dont even compare. I'm going to see if I can get that old Rock well to cut straight with a new blade and keep a smaller blade on it. I have never been able to get the rockwell to cut without ridiculous drift but it dawned on me that maybe the blade is bad despite the fact that it cuts ok. I can see the blade immediately twist as soon as it starts cutting.

David


----------

